# El Soto de Marbella



## davjan (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello everyone - can anyone recommend a reliable taxi service for some evening journeys between El Soto ( about 10 minutes inland at Elviria ) and restaurants along the coast, and back again. We speak very little Spanish ( although learning, as we're moving out to Spain in 2012 ), so English speaking would help us tremendously at the moment. We arrive next Friday, 1st October, til the 15th, so hope the weather is kind to us, although just to be back in the area will be an absolute delight.
Thankyou all for any help you can give, and thankyou also for the information on the forum - it's being a tremendous help in our forward planning.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

My advice would be to look at Paginas Amarillas Directorio de empresas y profesionales en España (Inmobiliarias, Mudanzas, Abogados, Hoteles, Restaurantes...) or Páginas Amarillas España - Páginas Amarillas online (not sure which is best but they both similar sites) (the spanish equivelent to yellow pages).

You should find a taxi firm there. I am not familiar with your area but you will probably find many of the cab drivers have a certain bit of english. To be honest, before i knew any of the lingo I always managed to get to where I wanted to be in a cab. 

It is unlikely (although not unheard of) to get an english cabby, but many spanish advertise they speak english. In Spain taxi licencing is tight and unless you are born into it or offer favours to the mayor it is an almost impossible game to get into, only locally licenced cabs can transport you. Also worth pointing out that depending on where you go, you can't always call your local friendly cabby to come and take you home again - if you are outside of their catchment area you must use a local cab to take you home.

My advice is to buy a book on essential spanish phrases, most of these give you the basics for things like ordering a cab. If need be, take it with you. But HAVE A GO! You don't need an engish speaking taxi - honestly!!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi
> 
> My advice would be to look at Paginas Amarillas Directorio de empresas y profesionales en España (Inmobiliarias, Mudanzas, Abogados, Hoteles, Restaurantes...) or Páginas Amarillas España - Páginas Amarillas online (not sure which is best but they both similar sites) (the spanish equivelent to yellow pages).
> 
> ...


Absolutely! If necessary just write the address on a piece of paper and show it to them. 

There is some information (in English) here. Good advice is always to confirm the fare before you set off!

Marbella. Getting around. Taxis. Andalucia Guide Spain

Hope the weather stays nice for you.


----------

